# In the market for a new tablesaw finally



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello everyone, been a long time since I have been on here. The question I have is I have been looking and atlast I am ready to add a new table saw to my garage. Home Depot is out I cant see spending that kind of money for a saw I am not even pleased with. Yes I had one already. I am looking and bouncing around the Idea of the grizzly G1023Rlw and the G0715. I know everyone likes the 1023 but what are the opinions on the other. I see Grizzly is selling the 1023 with the router extension for the same as with out so savings is always good. So any input would be great so I leave it in the hands of you guys to let me know your opinions. Thanks


----------



## robs660 (Feb 8, 2012)

Two words. SawStop! It WILL be my next and hopefully my last


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The G0715P is a nice hybrid, but the G1023RL is simply in another league. It’s easier to setup, is heavier, and has much more robust underpinnings, so should hold settings better. It’s also got bigger smoother handwheels, and obviously more power. That's not saying the G0715P won't suite your needs, but at least be aware of the significant differences under the hood.

Here’s a look at the guts of a G1023RL:









I don’t have a comparable pic of the G0715P, but the former G0478 is representative enough to make the point about the guts below the table:


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I bought the G1023RLWX a couple weeks ago and I absolutely live it, I am not too impressed with using the fence for the router but that can be remedied later. 

It took me all day to assemble and adjust everything but it is spot on and reliable, every time. 

The first time I actually put the saw to work was with a 3" piece of oak and it did not let me down.

I highly recommend the mobile base for it.

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

I read mixed reviews on the G0715P as in alot of bad ones. The one problem was trying to make the adjustments on it. Just didn't sound like it was one of their best machines. So to make sure I am on here asking you guys. Money is a issue but it isn't so much. I want a good saw that is going to perform when I use it. Like my truck it sits most of the time well more like 98% of the time cause I have a company vehicle but when I need to get in it and load it up it does the job with out a problem. I would like the saw stop but the money they want for it and the fact of it sitting most of the time seems like a waste of money. I could buy another big tool and have that wait to be used too.:laughing:


----------



## RailDude (Oct 27, 2010)

I had the GO715P for almost a year and had nothing but trouble in one form or another with the thing from the get go. The biggest problem was the rear of the blade would not stay in alignment when raised or lowered. The front of the blade would stay aligned however. Mine would toe in when it changed....causing some badly burned wood and luckily that is all. The rep from Grizzly indicated that was a problem with that model. And though not every unit had the problem, if you got one it needed to go back. They let me exchange it and upgrade to the GO690 and am happy as can be with it. The difference in the two is like night and day. It was easy to line up and once the Infinity blade was on I was back making lots of sawdust and the burn marks are few and far between.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have the G0715P and love it. I havnt had any of the problems that were mentioned here. That said, if you have the budget for a 1023, then thats the route to go. Not because the G0715P is junk because its not but its not even close to beeing a 1023!!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I have the GO1023RLS and have used it almost daily and heavily for three years now. I have not had to make any adjustments since the initial setup. It's right up there with Powermatic 66's I used to work with.

Bret


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I suspect that the issues mentioned with the G0715P were early manufacturing problems....not uncommon with new releases from any manufacturer. IIRC, the Steel City 35990, Ridgid R4512, and Craftsman 21833 all come out at roughly the same time, and all had early manufacturing hickups. You're likely to find that recent comments are more favorable on all of them, meaning they've fixed whatever was wrong early on. 

With that said, I'll repeat that the G1023RL (or G0690) are a heavier duty class of saw. If a saw with 220v (or in that price range) is out, I'd add the G0661 to the list.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well this weekend I will be driving down to Muncy to pick up my saw. Still batting it around as to what one but the wife even said I should get the 1023 being it got the most positive reveiws. I think it is because she just wants to use it. Yes she has gotten in the garage and made plenty of "I'll show you " projects. I was looking through the Grizzly book and though it could put 500 towards a shaper in stead of the 1023. I do have to be happy with the saw so I will prob be taking home the 1023 I am sure. I will only know for sure once I step into the showroom for the first time LOL. Thanks for all your input


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well I made my trip to Grizzly in Muncy and came home with my new G1023RLW. I started putting it togethe last night, and I will say say I am not too much of a fan of the directions. Seems to leave some stuff out, but I will get pass that. So today I have to run a 240v line and then I can start running defenseless peices of wood through that bad boy. Where it stands right now I am very happy with my purchase. There was a G0715 sitting next to it in the showroom and the salesman out right told me if you buy that saw (G0715) you might as well buy the contractor saw. This saw(G1023) is a true cabinate saw and will last you forever. I didnt even get to ask a question yet. I guess he sees alot of people looking at the difference between them and getting the same question. Well I would like to stay on heere and read post and all but I got a saw to finish and play with . Have a good day all...


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I have worked the heck out of my G1023RLWX and so far it has just laughed at me, I cant wait to get a good blade on it.

The directions were not the best, and mine was missing the ones for the fence and the router table, but I found them on their website and downloaded them.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

@ goXtreme
Well I was hoping to get some wood sent through it but I realize how much stuff has accumulated in the garage since I really had a chance to get in there and play with any tools. So it looks like I am going to have to wait awhile before I get that bad boy fired up. Gotta load most of that stuff in the truck and cart it away when the wife isnt looking I guess.:shifty:


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

Haha, that is why I dont let my wife store stuff in MY garage


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

HA HA she took advantage of my long hours at work


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

I work some hella long hours too and she should feel privileged that I let her even park in there, when I built it, I told her that if she helped she could have a say...

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

I think I need to build a moat around mine


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

johnjf0622 said:


> I think I need to build a moat around mine


Haha, that's a good idea, we could fill it with crocodiles and piranha

Typed on my iPhone 4S using Wood Forum


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

The only problem with that is the little guy and the puppy will think they can wrestle them selves a gator all the time


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

well I got the saw together (1023 that is) fianally got the 240 line ran and powered that saw up.....all I could think was ahhhhhhh thats-a-nice. Thank you again for evryones advice


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Don't mean to undermine your moment, but dude! .....










 :laughing: ....come on...this is a Kodak moment! :thumbsup:


----------



## adrianmcmanus (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah we need to see pics bro! Congrats btw


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

RailDude said:


> I had the GO715P for almost a year and had nothing but trouble in one form or another with the thing from the get go. The biggest problem was the rear of the blade would not stay in alignment when raised or lowered. The front of the blade would stay aligned however. Mine would toe in when it changed....causing some badly burned wood and luckily that is all. The rep from Grizzly indicated that was a problem with that model. And though not every unit had the problem, if you got one it needed to go back. They let me exchange it and upgrade to the GO690 and am happy as can be with it. The difference in the two is like night and day. It was easy to line up and once the Infinity blade was on I was back making lots of sawdust and the burn marks are few and far between.


Mine is doing the EXACT SAME THING! Arggh. I put an email into grizzly this past week about it - they have yet to get back to me - we'll see what happens - i would love to exchange it for a G0691


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

I am sorry that is rude of me. I will get a pic on here asap. I would like to clean up the garage therest of the way before hand but I will put it in a clean section and snap one


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

johnjf0622 said:


> I am sorry that is rude of me. I will get a pic on here asap. I would like to clean up the garage therest of the way before hand but I will put it in a clean section and snap one


Can't believe you did that. The whole internet is abuzz over it! :laughing:


----------



## drbob1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Without a doubt the SawStop-CNS175-SFA30 is the best contractor saw and the SAFEST. For a full review and a great price visit Power Saw Reviews


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok I am making the attemp to redeam myself for the over site of talking about and not posting pic of the saw. I ask for forgivness from the woodworking world Iwill try not to let it happen again......
How was that knotscott? lol


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You've redeemed yourself in fine fashion! That's a beauty of a beast! :thumbsup:


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

johnjf0622 said:


> Ok I am making the attemp to redeam myself for the over site of talking about and not posting pic of the saw. I ask for forgivness from the woodworking world Iwill try not to let it happen again......
> How was that knotscott? lol


Nice saw, looks eerily familiar to mine... :thumbsup:


----------



## Flyindiver (Jan 30, 2012)

*Delta 36-L336*

Does anyone have any experience with this saw? I am still trying to recover from a terrible month-long excursion to try to get a Saw Stop, and after dealing with them and a local distributor who still has about 3500 tied up, I am seriously leaning towards something different. This Delta caught my eye because it is actually made in South Carolina. I am also interested in the Powermatic PM 2000. But this Delta really seems interesting with the USA angle. I think I am about ready to join the "anti-SS" crowd with all of the BS that I have run into for the past month.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well I put the saw through the nickle test finally. I asked the wife if she wanted to see the nickle test and she looked at me like I had a foot growing out of my head. Took her to the garage and stood the coin on end and with the dumbfounded look on her face still started the saw and ran a peice of lumber throught it. Needless to say she was impressed as I was also that with starting it up cutting and turning it off that thing stood till me little guy came along and stole it from the saw on me. Very happy with my decision to buy this saw


----------



## jeffski1 (Feb 12, 2011)

and the crowd goes crazy!!!!.nice saw.Jeff


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

johnjf0622 said:


> Well I put the saw through the nickle test finally. I asked the wife if she wanted to see the nickle test and she looked at me like I had a foot growing out of my head. Took her to the garage and stood the coin on end and with the dumbfounded look on her face still started the saw and ran a peice of lumber throught it. Needless to say she was impressed as I was also that with starting it up cutting and turning it off that thing stood till me little guy came along and stole it from the saw on me. Very happy with my decision to buy this saw


I tried the nickle test and I could never get the nickle to stand up, but I only tried one nickle and it might have been defective, either that or I am just not capable of standing a nickle on its edge?


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Ha, I hadn't heard of the "Nickel test" outside of my work before. We build large Commercial Sifting Equipment and use the "Nickel Test" when test running the machines during the assembly process. It's pretty impressive to see a machine the size of some of ours gyrating a 3” circle @ 260/350 RPM and never wiggle the nickel. 

Good job on setting up your saw. It’s an impressive piece of equipment, and should give you many years of service.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

goXtreme said:


> I tried the nickle test and I could never get the nickle to stand up, but I only tried one nickle and it might have been defective, either that or I am just not capable of standing a nickle on its edge?


 
It wouldn't stand up for me right away had to keep turning it to get the right spot being a 1983 nickel it has it's share of wear.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

BigBull said:


> Ha, I hadn't heard of the "Nickel test" outside of my work before. We build large Commercial Sifting Equipment and use the "Nickel Test" when test running the machines during the assembly process. It's pretty impressive to see a machine the size of some of ours gyrating a 3” circle @ 260/350 RPM and never wiggle the nickel.
> 
> Good job on setting up your saw. It’s an impressive piece of equipment, and should give you many years of service.


 
I have seen videos of the nickel test but nothing beats seeing it done with something of your own. And thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

jeffski1 said:


> and the crowd goes crazy!!!!.nice saw.Jeff


 
you know I thought I heard a crowd outside but I wasn't sure :laughing:


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Now all I have to do is think of what I want to make so I can have the joy of listening to defensless peices of wood scream for mercy as I feed it through the blade:shifty::laughing:


----------

